# Lily pipe or Lily pipe spin?



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Hi

I don't know which lily pipe to use for my 10 gallon. I have a eheim 2213 running and I don't know which would be better. A normal lily pipe (more flow then spin) or a lily pipe spin (less flow but much nicer in my opinion).


----------



## Dragonxflare (Jul 1, 2014)

Bogey said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't know which lily pipe to use for my 10 gallon. I have a eheim 2213 running and I don't know which would be better. A normal lily pipe (more flow then spin) or a lily pipe spin (less flow but much nicer in my opinion).


i went through the same debate. The spin will give you little to no surface movement, which will mean less o2 in the tank (depends if that matters to you).

I ended up going with the pipe, cause I wanted a little surface movement, since It's a shrimp tank (more O2 = happier shrimp).


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

I don't know what I will use yet. Anyone else have any other opinions?


----------



## ILikeRice (Jul 9, 2017)

Well, do you have any inhabitants in the tank? I found that more flow=better growth and less algae..


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

It's a planted tank that is going to be high tech soon.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

I have used both in my 12g bookshelf tank, the ball style outlet isnt the best for any setup where you want decent flow, I would go with a normal lilly pipe or even jet style glass pipe, the ball style is kind of useless, maybe good for a small cube or something.


----------



## Dragonxflare (Jul 1, 2014)

High tech or low tech, it will still need flow in the tank, and the spinning one won't give you much flow


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

I have used both the spin and poppy style. I would recommend them for the most delicate fauna, i.e. Rosetail Betta. Would avoid them though if you have any slow growing plants such as anubias


----------



## thanatopsian (Dec 11, 2016)

What animals will you keep? I would consider a spin pipe only for fish that like "flooded forest" or "rice field" environments. The only fish that come to mind are beta fish and CPDs. The rest i would go regular lilly pipe, unless your canister is too powerful for your tank. Then i would consider poppy.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Alright I'll go with the normal type.


----------

